#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-14
<BASSMAN20056> HOLA
<kywy_> ok...
<kywy_> buenos dias
<kywy_> alguien aca
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-15
<DanielF> Buenas noches
<IngForigua> DanielF: o/
<DanielF> que mas forigua como va
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> 1 minuto para la meeting
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, IngForigua sepirothem ing
<SergioMeneses> ping
<sepirothem> hello
<IngForigua> hola
<IngForigua> y mujica
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, demosles unos 3 minutos
<sepirothem> mujica confirmo?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no se... uds no responden lo q yo escribo :S
 * SergioMeneses se siente ignorado
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: xDDD
<sepirothem> como decia el correo que si no pueden asistir avisar.... tonces como si voy a asistir aca estoy
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, esa era la idea... 
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> leyeron los temas q propuse?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez,  \o
<sepirothem> claro... ya hable con el contacto de cartagena y  lo invite a la reunion espero que asista
<SergioMeneses> bueno somos sepirothem DanielF IngForigua JoseGutierrez y SergioMeneses asi q somos mayoria... 
<SergioMeneses> podemos empezar para terminar temprano
<sepirothem> bueno dele
<JoseGutierrez> si dale
<sepirothem> empiezo yo..
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, IngForigua DanielF JoseGutierrez alguno se apunta a moderar... o lo hago yo?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, se le apunta?=
<sepirothem> dele.. usted propuso los temas
<DanielF> siga same
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: o/
<IngForigua> de unaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> bueno la idea es q son temas q podemos discutir... no necesariamente debemos seguirlos
<sepirothem> 1 er tema
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> antes de pasar los temas...
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos actualizada la wiki de reuniones
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<SergioMeneses> hay esta toda la informacion de las charlas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> hoy la puse al dia :D
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno empecemos haciendo la orden del dia
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud se gano su espumosa hjejejejeje ha estado muy pendiente de todo
<SergioMeneses> 0. tareas pendientes... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> 1. eventos -flisol
<SergioMeneses> 2. eventos - ubucon
<SergioMeneses> 3. ubuntu global jam
<SergioMeneses> 4. proyectos - gamers y soporte
<SergioMeneses> ..alguien propone un tema?
<IngForigua> pienso que en flisol estamos quedados
<JairoSerrano> buenas noches!
<sepirothem> amigos llego mi invitado
<IngForigua> JairoSerrano: o/
<JairoSerrano> que pena la demora :S
<DanielF> buenas noches
<sepirothem> les presento a jairo serrano
<IngForigua> JairoSerrano: tan apenas ufff
<JairoSerrano> jaja
<JoseGutierrez> JairoSerrano  buenas noches
<JairoSerrano> estaba jugando play3 lo mas de sabroso y me acorde!!! la alarma estaba sonando desde hace ratos xD
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, buenas noches
<JairoSerrano> como va todo señores?
<sepirothem> el es docente en cartagena y nos ayudara con lo del ubucon
<SergioMeneses> pido la palabra
 * IngForigua piensa en farra y mar
 * IngForigua se esconde
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, dele
<SergioMeneses> por obvias razones adelantamos el punto del ubucon... y sepirothem tome la voceria en este punto 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, dale...
<SergioMeneses> aprovechemos al invitado
<JairoSerrano> denle frescos
<sepirothem> bueno hablando con jairo y comentandole lo del ubucon
<JairoSerrano> no rompan la agenda :D
<IngForigua> Flisol es muy largo
<JairoSerrano> igual me quedo chismoseando!
<sepirothem> hay que definir:
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ud decide? continuamos con la agenda?
<sepirothem> bueno dele... mejor
<DanielF> sigamos con ubucon
<IngForigua> ubucon
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, por votacion se sigue la agenda
<SergioMeneses> tenemos los siguientes temas a discutir
<SergioMeneses> 1. eventos -flisol
<DanielF> ok, yo digo por pena con el invitado
<SergioMeneses> 2. eventos - ubucon
<SergioMeneses> 3. ubuntu global jam
<SergioMeneses>  4. proyectos - gamers y soporte
<SergioMeneses> ..alguien propone un tema?
<IngForigua> por ahora no
<sepirothem> sigams que nos coje la noche
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos por los pendientes 
<SergioMeneses>  0. tareas pendientes... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<JuanMarquez> buenas noches
<IngForigua> llenooooo compleo
<darkhole> Buenas noches, perdon por la demora
<IngForigua> darkhole: apenas
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, darkhole log
<SergioMeneses> tenemos artos pendientes asi q empecemos por los mas cercanos
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, bueno sigamos... 
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea0: Hablar con jorge calderon para lo de las cuentas de @ubuntu-co.com
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: Julian Alarcon 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> como nos fue con eso?
<darkhole> No.. esa tarea estaba mal.
<darkhole> COmo les comente ese dia, yo soy administrador de las cuentas de ubuntu colombia
<darkhole> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/03/15/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<IngForigua> tocaba es mirar que cuentas se usan y cuales no
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks... entonces ud la modifica... mejor
<SergioMeneses> las cuentas
<darkhole> Si
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea1: hablar con los admins para que antes de hacerlo actualicen el tema y la pagina (drupal+apache+php+etc)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: Julian Alarcon
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ↑↑↑
 * SergioMeneses piensa q se la montamos al julian esa vez
<darkhole> ya hable con ellos, ya se ha actualizado todo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks -> DONE
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<darkhole> Me comentaron que quien instalo el tema de Ubuntu no lo hizo correctamente, pero que ya esta todo listo ;)
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA11: Evaluar la posición frente al papel de Jose Gutierres en Ubuntu Colombia en la proxima reunión
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: TODOS 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, IngForigua JuanMarquez DanielF darkhole ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> eso lo discutimos pero andres no lo ha aprovado :S
<sepirothem> ese dia aceptamos los que estabamos... toca que los que no esten digan algo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si ↑↑↑
<darkhole> A mi parecer, debemos darle credito y apoyar aun mas su esfuerzo brindandole la membresia al concilio
<SergioMeneses> toca hablar con mujica
<DanielF> +1
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si +1
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA10: Actualizar la wiki de Cesar Gomez
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Cesar Gomez 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, q paso con cesar?
<SergioMeneses> hace rato no lo veo
<JoseGutierrez> ni idea de CesarGomez el anda como desconetado ultimamente
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, DanielF darkhole JuanMarquez sepirothem IngForigua como les decia ya tenemos actualizada la wiki de reuniones
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<JuanMarquez> fabuloso
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos... pero JoseGutierrez contactalo...
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA9: Realizar la actualización del logo de Ubuntu Colombia en los distintos medios de comunicación
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Julian Alarcon 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, esta ya esta cierto? ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> done
<IngForigua> en los mas importantes ya
<IngForigua> no se sie en la cuenta google
<darkhole> No, no me la complete que soy perfeccionista, en la pagina aun no esta
<SergioMeneses> si eso veo IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks... fail todavia
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA8: Realizar reunión con el proyecto Soporte para organizar mejor
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Sergio Meneses, Diego Forigua 
<SergioMeneses> esa esta refail :S... IngForigua tenemos q reunirnos para eso ome
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, en que estado esta? 90%?
<IngForigua> darkhole: ok
<darkhole> 95%
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, casi casi
<darkhole> Los casi no valen
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, este fincho cuadremos eso... y le montamos una wiki o algo asi... para no dejar soporte tan aislado
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA7: Contactar a Jairo Serrano y empezar a organizar el Ubucon, invitarlos a una reunion del concilio
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Andres Mujica, Juan Marquez, Emmanuel Rosales 
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, sepirothem ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> esta la paso como DONE
<sepirothem> bueno, como les dije done
<SergioMeneses> ya JairoSerrano esta con nosotros jajajaja
<sepirothem> aca esta el invitado
<DanielF> done
<DanielF> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA6: Organizar la presencia de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol de Bucaramanga
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Sergio Meneses 
<SergioMeneses> bueno ando a la respuesta de un email q envie :S 
<sepirothem> y la idea es hoy definir lo del ubucon
<SergioMeneses> y por el clima no he podido viajar :S
 * SergioMeneses le da miedo q se lo lleve la lluvia
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, porque pasamos de tarea
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si ahora con los eventos
<sepirothem> ahh ok
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, porq tiene su propio espacio
<SergioMeneses> seguimos
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA4: Definir ideas para ver que se debe hacer con las cuentas de Google Apps de Ubuntu Colombia (@ubuntu-co.com)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: TODOS 
<SergioMeneses> esta no se si pasarla DONE q opinan?
<SergioMeneses> ya q esas cuentas las tiene darkhole 
<DanielF> mmmm no
<DanielF> igual toca establecer que se les va a hacer
<DanielF> asi las tenga julian
<darkhole> Exacto
<DanielF> yo creo que lo mejor es quitar las que no usan
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, entonces lo agendamos.....
<darkhole> Para mi, como les comenté lo mejor es cerrarlas, por varios motivos
<DanielF> por cuales?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pienso lo mismo... asi me peleen
<JairoSerrano> ...
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, cuales serian los motivos
<darkhole> Discutamoslo en la agenda
<darkhole> sigamos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks
<JoseGutierrez> no pero eso es la identidad de cada miembro del equipo para mi seria bueno que las conservaran aunque yo no tengo ese tipo de cuenta de correo
<sepirothem> hey se fue mi invitado... 
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA3: Realizar invitacion para que los miembros grupos de Ubuntu Colombia alternos se unan al http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521grupo oficial
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Cesar Gomez 
<SergioMeneses> pero cesar no esta... FAIL
<JairoSerrano> boom: done
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA2: Informar y estar al tanto de los avances de la unificacion de esfueros de los LoCos de habla hispana
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Sergio Meneses 
<SergioMeneses> bueno la verdad no se si eso sea una tarea... 
<sepirothem> JairoSerrano, no se valla hermano que ahorita viene nuestro turno
<SergioMeneses> pero yo siempre envio email
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> en mi punto me justifico ...:D
<SergioMeneses>  TAREA1: Coordinar la elecciòn del nuevo horario a través de la lista del concilio
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Julian Alarcon 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> personalmente este horario me mata :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem JuanMarquez JairoSerrano DanielF ↑↑↑↑
<DanielF> a mi tambien y mas con gripe
<sepirothem> bueon y el formulario que envio juan marquez
<sepirothem> no se va a  tener en cuenta?
 * SergioMeneses diligencio el formulario \o/
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, mañana en la noche publico las respuesta de todos para tener una estadistica del mejor horario para todos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, por eso los nombro a todos
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso... juan le paso eso de tarea
<darkhole> Yo sinceramente no alcance a enviarles correo de que hoy no la hicieramos
<JuanMarquez> o por lo menos los que enviaron correos con respuestas y el formulario claro
<darkhole> Aunqme queda la duda de que hacer
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, listo queda agendado como tarea
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos
<SergioMeneses> dejemos los pendientes hasta aqui... esos son los mas importantes y ya son las 9:30pm damos 15 dias mas para terminar los anteriores les parece? y ahora si discutimos la agenda?
 * JuanMarquez esta de acuerdo
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses +1
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos
<SergioMeneses> 1. eventos -flisol
<JairoSerrano> (felicitaciones por lo organizados que son :) )
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por orden del nick en el IRC
<DanielF> cuadremolos para los sabados
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, como va el flisol en su ciudad?
<IngForigua> me perdi media meeting
<DanielF> yuca, creo que me le pego al que me invite
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks
<SergioMeneses> bueno antes de seguir les muestro la wiki q entre IngForigua y yo montamos para esta año
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, -> leer
<IngForigua> DanielF: 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, como va la ciudad a la q va a ir?
<IngForigua> en bogota al parecer no va haber nadie
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, espere q andamos por orden de nick
<IngForigua> oks
<darkhole> Pues sinceramente han tenido un poco de desorden, pero parece que ya se organizaron internamente, tuvieron varis discusiones
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ?
<darkhole> Ya estan cuadrando las conferencias y patrocinios
<DanielF> yo voy donde salga, me avisan con tiempo para dejar pal bus
<SergioMeneses> oks... darkhole nos interesa llenar esa wiki con nuestros aportes... charlas, material, etc... 
<SergioMeneses> eso va para todos ↑↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como va todo en su ciudad?
<SergioMeneses> ¡luego hablamos de las ciudades que no cubrimos!
<IngForigua> bien ya todo listo
<JuanMarquez> emmanuel, que sabe aqui en barranquilla?
<DanielF> yo tengo afiches de varias distros
<IngForigua> vamos a inicar una campana publicitaria agresiva
<sepirothem> bueno el lugar es el que no se ha definido
<JuanMarquez> o nos sumamos a cartagena?
<sepirothem> entamos en conversaciones con la CUC
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, sepirothem como va el flisol en su ciudad?
<sepirothem>  para que nos preste sus instalaciones
 * SergioMeneses pide orden... 
<sepirothem> eso se define esta semana... porque la pasada fue carnavales
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, sepirothem como va el flisol en sus ciudades? 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, cierto... ome hasta el martes
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, no estan leyendo?
<SergioMeneses> q monda
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si..
<sepirothem> bueno tonces falta cuadrar con la CUC esta semana a ver si lo hacemos alla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, JuanMarquez mantener la wiki actualizada con sus ciudades por favor
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<sepirothem> oks
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como va todo por Cali ?
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, le pido no usar palabras de ese tipo en este medio
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, oks... si el regionalismo es mal intensionado
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad muchachos me escribio al correo diego marin que es el coordinardor del comite de software libre
 * SergioMeneses pide disculpas a JuanMarquez respetuosamente
<JoseGutierrez> preguntandome como se hiba a realizar la presencia de ubuntu colombia en el flisol
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, yo le respondi el correo no se si lo miro?
<SergioMeneses> tarde... pero bueno :S
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad yo les escribi a la lista del concilio y solo vi la respuesta de sergiomeneses
<JoseGutierrez> ajaj
<JuanMarquez> JoseGutierrez, tiene toda razon
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, es q solo respondi yo xD
<JoseGutierrez> pues ami si me gustaria dar a conocer  esta comunidad aca en cali
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pero bueno con la respuesta q le di.. planteele algo a los organizadores... o sino nos reunimos el fin de semana por irc y cuadramos algo entre "todos"
<JoseGutierrez> vale
<sepirothem> buenas noches hollman
<DanielF> yo ando libre de sitio, me avisan a donde voy
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, oks eso lo agendo en las tareas....
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos no se cuenta con material de presentaciones acerca de la comunidad??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, yo le pase varios links de los personales
<SergioMeneses> bueno... IngForigua tome la palabra
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Imagen
<JoseGutierrez> DanielF serias buena ayuda en cali
<IngForigua> DanielF: en bogota no hay nadie aun
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso.. ya andaba buscando la wiki...
<DanielF> mmmm entonces a cual?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, IngForigua darkhole sepirothem JuanMarquez JoseGutierrez bogota esta muy caido...
<IngForigua> ud decide
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mucho diria yo
<JuanMarquez> e estado muy pendiente de las organizaciones a nivel nacional y este año anda flojo
<SergioMeneses> la verdad lo van a armar a las carreras... es mi opinion personal
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, aqui en Cúcuta andamos super bien
<SergioMeneses> va a ser el mejor q se a organizado...
<SergioMeneses> aunque ultimamente los colaboradores han estado "molestando"
<SergioMeneses> pero nada que no se pueda solucionar
<DanielF> eso pasa siempre
<SergioMeneses> ... SergioMeneses ya actualizo la wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, aca tengo cds si necesita
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, fresco... yo tengo mis cositas :D
<DanielF> me sirven
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q cada uno tenga material para los eventos
<DanielF> yo no tengo cds
<SergioMeneses> por eso el tiempo para organizarlos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, contacte a mujica
<DanielF> alguien tiene?
<JoseGutierrez> yo no tengo nada de materiales para cali
<DanielF> ok
<hollman> noooches
<SergioMeneses> muchachos hay q escribir a la lista del concilio... sino nos comunicamos por hay estamos muertos
<hollman> que dice mi gente linda mi gente bella de U-co ?
<JuanMarquez> emmanuel, pordemos ayudar a CALI
<JuanMarquez> yo pago el envio
<sepirothem> claro
<SergioMeneses> hollman, meeting
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, sepirothem DanielF en privado cuadran eso vale!!!
<JuanMarquez> lo ponemos de terminal a terminal
<SergioMeneses> ahora sigamos q tenemos un invitado especial
<SergioMeneses> 2. eventos - ubucon
<sepirothem> hollman, lo zapatearon
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, de acuerdo
<DanielF> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, y JairoSerrano tomen la palabra
<hollman> me zapatearon ?
 * SergioMeneses pide silencio 
<DanielF> enciso, necesito una asesoria en redes hablamos ahora por el privado
<JuanMarquez> hollman, o/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no para nada mi hermano... :D 
<hollman> no se pa que me dicen que entre si me callan :P
<hollman> los dejo compañeros
<sepirothem> Bueno, la idea es definir los temas... los objetivos y la fecha para ir organizando
<sepirothem> hollman, no sea sentido... 
<JairoSerrano> ademas de las obvias razones... porque en cartagena? porque me contactan?
<hollman> es que me sacan la piedra tambien
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> mentiras
<hollman> sigan
<hollman> yo me quedo shhhh
<DanielF> jajajaja
<sepirothem> bueno siempre se ha hecho en bogota y la idea era darle participaciona las demas ciudades...
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, porq queremos un lugar distinto a bogota para fomentar la difusion de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso tambien :D
 * JuanMarquez pide escuchar a jario y emmanuel para apoyar las ideas
 * SergioMeneses soluciono la pregunta y toma asiento
<sepirothem> en esta ocacion se escojio la costa para hacerlo
<sepirothem> y la ciudad cartagena
<JairoSerrano> ok excelente
<sepirothem> de aca debe salir todo para poder ponernos a trabajar en eso... debido a que ya estamos sobre el tiempo
<JairoSerrano> les cuento que tengo una sede buenisima para esto
<JuanMarquez> GENIAL
<DanielF> en la piloto, estan haciendo otro semillero de investigacion, sobre comunidades de SL
<JairoSerrano> La sede "Casa Lemaitre" queda en manga, que es como el centro de la ciudad, (centro de central... no de desorden!)
<sepirothem> JairoSerrano, comenete como puede ser la colaboracion y hasta adonde
<DanielF> en abril tengo una charla
<JairoSerrano> Bueno, primero tenemos que definir la fecha para mover los hilos en la Universidad
<JairoSerrano> lo básico, la sede y la logistica de ese o esos días
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, IngForigua sepirothem JuanMarquez hollman JoseGutierrez IngForigua una fecha tentativa
<JairoSerrano> lo demás hay que negociarlo... jaja a ver de donde sacamos ese $ para mejorar el evento
<IngForigua> septiembre
<hollman> vacaciones o un puente
<JuanMarquez> agosto
<IngForigua> creqo que hay una semana de receso
<hollman> 5 meses como Minimo
<DanielF> septiembre
<sepirothem> me parece que despues mucho despues del campus party
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, se que lo tenemos para un puente en septiembre creo
<JuanMarquez> septiembre no tiene festivos
<hollman> JairoSerrano, hooola
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, octubre
<hollman> no lo habia visto
<IngForigua> JuanMarquez: noooooo semana de receso
<JairoSerrano> viejo hollman, me tienen de invitado ;)
<sepirothem> DanielF, IngForigua sepirothem JuanMarquez hollman JoseGutierrez IngForigua,  me parece que despues mucho despues del campus party
<JoseGutierrez> un fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si por supuesto... para no desgastar a los viajeros
<JairoSerrano> así sea pa fin de año, no tiene problema
<sepirothem> por aquello de los recursos
<JairoSerrano> eso si, hay que hacerlo con tiempo de aviso
<sepirothem> entre mas tiempo mejor
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso... pero preferiblemente un fin de semana con festivo :D
<darkhole> Creo que si debe ser despues de Campus Party, pero no necesariamente un festivo
<hollman> JairoSerrano, es bien !!! gracias por acompañarnos :D
<hollman> y ayudarnos :D
<JairoSerrano> yo tambien voy a campus y no creo que podamos hacerlo tan cerca...
<darkhole> en el festivo la gente va de viaje a otras partes, no a un UBUCON (siendo realistas)
<sepirothem> darkhole +1
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pues ud tiene razon
<JairoSerrano> y ojo que la logistica se complica si es festivo
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, sepirothem desde septiembre se puede proponer un fin de semana
<JairoSerrano> hay que pagar horas extras y demás... a la gente d ela Universidad
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, si mejor un no festivo xD
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, si lo entiendo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> mejor despues de septiembre por tiempo y por organizacion
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, eso... 
<sepirothem> DanielF, IngForigua sepirothem JuanMarquez hollman JoseGutierrez IngForigua pero que no sea cerca del SFD
<sepirothem> pilas
<darkhole> En octubre seria fecha limite, noviembre ya es muy complicado
<cgope> o.0
<DanielF> ademas que varias universidades tienen semanas de receso
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, bueno cuando es la semana de receso?
<sepirothem> DanielF, IngForigua sepirothem JuanMarquez hollman JoseGutierrez IngForigua, que no sea cerca del SFD
<JairoSerrano> mi universidad no tiene semana de descanso 
<DanielF> en la mayoria a mediados de septiembre
<darkhole> Puede ser 1 mes despues del SFD
<sepirothem> octubre?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, fecha exacta?
<darkhole> http://softwarefreedomday.org/es/blog/148-welcome-to-2011
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si
<darkhole> Fecha, mmm Sabado 15 de Octubre del 2011
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, me suena... 
<sepirothem> ojala este aca para esa fecha...
<bushido240> Hola
<SergioMeneses> pero pongamosla a votacion
<darkhole> A mi ya no, es festivo
<bushido240> que sistema orepativo es mejor ?
<bushido240> de linux
<bushido240> claroe sta
<DanielF> ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> bushido240, ↑↑↑ 
<bushido240> ubuntu es mejor en los sistemas de linux ?
<darkhole> bushido240 el que cumnpla tus expectativas
<SergioMeneses> bushido240, estamos en una reunion... 
<bushido240> ?
<sepirothem> bushido240, estamos en meeting porfavor hacer la pregunta en ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> bueno tenemos q escoger una fecha
<JuanMarquez> bushido240, bienvenido, le rogamos mantener silencio ya que estamos reunidos en una reunion de concilio gracias
<SergioMeneses> al menos q la mayoria pueda
<darkhole> ;) estamos en una reunion, no hay problema en que te quedes, solo no nos interrumpas ;) Si tienes preguntas en el canal ubuntu-co puedes encontrarlas
<SergioMeneses> bueno tenemos q escoger una fecha
<SergioMeneses>  al menos q la mayoria pueda
<JairoSerrano> bueno, duda...
<darkhole> Sabado Octubre 8 del 2011
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, ¿?
<JairoSerrano> cuantos se reunen en el ubucon?
<darkhole> Los que se puedan
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, todos los q podamos invitar
<sepirothem> tantos como quieran ir
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, la entrada es libre
<sepirothem> entre mas... mejor
<darkhole> El ubucon debe ter una tematica o un publico objetivo, la primera en Colombia estuvo destinada para los ubunteros
<DanielF> si van5000 seria de lujo
<cgope> hollman, SergioMeneses, darkhole, JuanMarquez, JoseGutierrez, DanielF, JairoSerrano, IngForigua, sepirothem,kuadrosx : hola
<darkhole> y ubunteras
<SergioMeneses> cgope, hola... estamos en reunion... cualquier duda por el canal #ubuntu-co gracias
<DanielF> buenas noches, agradecemos no interrumpir la reunion
<sepirothem> hollman, SergioMeneses, darkhole, JuanMarquez, JoseGutierrez, DanielF, JairoSerrano, IngForigua, sepirothem,kuadrosx, Yo propongo que la tematica sea dirigida a las empresas...
<DanielF> +1
<sepirothem> como habia propuesto inicialmente
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
<darkhole> A mi tambien me suena esas idea
<DanielF> claro, opino lo mismo
<hollman> si le dan fuerza a las empresas se puede levantar patrocinio de canonical
<darkhole> Empresa + Educacion
 * SergioMeneses recuerda eso
<DanielF> empresa
<SergioMeneses> hollman, sisas... por eso mismo me acuerdo jejeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, excelente... se pueden vincular
<DanielF> la educacion colombiana es muy promiscua, si la empresa aplica SL, la academia cambia, mas no al contrario
<darkhole> Educacion = Mas publico
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, hay q captar gente....
<darkhole> Empresas = mas beneficios de patrocinio y de impulso en empresas
<DanielF> claro, pero las empresas pueden llegar mas gente que en la academia
<sepirothem> es que se puede dar una tematica hibrida... desde el punto de vista del emprendimiento
<sepirothem> y se hacen las dos a la ves
<JairoSerrano> emmanuel toca un buen punto
<DanielF> claro, la idea es que las mismas aplicaciones los gerentes lo vean y apoyen
<darkhole> Exacto
<SergioMeneses> esperen
<SergioMeneses> esperen
<SergioMeneses> esperen
<SergioMeneses> q pena la repeticion
<SergioMeneses> pero cgope es Cesar
<SergioMeneses> cgope, porq no aviso chamo
<sepirothem> hollman, SergioMeneses, darkhole, JuanMarquez, JoseGutierrez, DanielF, JairoSerrano, IngForigua, sepirothem,kuadrosx es decir... podemso hacerla a modo de emprendimiento dando temas donde los estudiantes puedan competir a nivel empresarial y las empresas puedan ver beneficios\
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ↑↑↑
<darkhole> Sip
<SergioMeneses> cgope, q pena con ud
<JuanMarquez> Proponen algo interesante, pero que requiere una logistica programada y muy dedicada
<darkhole> Me parece muy bien
<DanielF> cuando digo, que el enfoque debe ser empresas, no quita la opcion academica
<cgope> :P np bro 
<DanielF> ejemplo, si muestran un erp, algo como openbravo o adempiere, le sirve a la empresa, y el estudiante lo puede adaptar para sus necesidades
<SergioMeneses> bueno darkhole IngForigua DanielF sepirothem JairoSerrano JoseGutierrez cgope necesitamos una fecha!!!
<DanielF> pero el enfoque sigue siendo empresarial
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez, por eso es que vamos a tener tiempo de organizar... y buscar temas de mucho interes
<SergioMeneses> para trabajar en tonrno a ella
<darkhole> Sabado 8 de octubre del 2011
<IngForigua> me gusta en octubre
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem darkhole DanielF JoseGutierrez JuanMarquez cgope les parece?=
<SergioMeneses> voten
<darkhole> Sin embargo, por ahora, manejemos esa fecha como interna. Cuando vayamos avanzando ratificamos la fecha
<SergioMeneses> +1
<sepirothem> depronto no pueda estar pero... apoyare todo lo que pueda
<darkhole> +1
<JairoSerrano> +1
<cgope> +1
<IngForigua> +2
<JairoSerrano> y entonces emmanuel? porque no estas?
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<JuanMarquez> emmanuel, sin animo de señal y de paso me incluyo, para lo que se pretende debemos comprometernos, ya que el compromiso ultimamente anda descuidado, no es cuestion de voto
<IngForigua> 3-2
<JuanMarquez> me sumo 
<JuanMarquez> +1
<sepirothem> yo me comprometo a ayudar en todo
<hollman> +1
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si claro.. desde aqui vamos a hacer lo posible por colaborarles en lo q mas podamos
<sepirothem> solo que para esa fecha son los POSCOM
 * SergioMeneses despues arma el acta de la reunion
<sepirothem> y lo mas seguro es que los haga
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, como dijo darkhole es tentativa
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> para esa fecha, es el mundial de coleo en villavo y el reinado nal del turismo
<SergioMeneses> bueno no se que mas queramos preguntar a JairoSerrano q tan amablemente acepto la invitacion a la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ¬¬ OT
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, JuanMarquez darkhole JuanMarquez sepirothem JoseGutierrez cgope IngForigua hollman ↑↑↑↑
<JuanMarquez> en mi opinion, creo que la fecha si se cruza con alguna actividad a nivel nacional debe ser irrelevante, la costa tiene suficiente publico para lograr el objetivo si las tareas son bien definidas para lograrlas
<DanielF> no es OT, es que farra mata SL, para muchas personas
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, pienso lo mismo...
<sepirothem> el postcom es el examen para la educacion superior en brazil... lo que da una beca completa para el estudio de matematicas computacionales y puras..
<sepirothem> y lo mas seguro es que valla a brazil a hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, al q le interese sube... ademas recuerden q si le damos buena difusion logramos captar arto publico
<sepirothem> es para la maestria y el doctorado
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, estamos con esa fecha como tentativa... luego vamos centrandola mas.. fresco
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sepirothem> oks
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta para el compañero JairoSerrano ?
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem,  el interes colectivo prima sobre el personal,  le mandamos las foticos jeje
<SergioMeneses> o el compañero JairoSerrano nos quiere compartir algo mas? 
<sepirothem> ya se defio tema, fecha y objetivos
<sepirothem> asi que ahora toca darle duro
<JairoSerrano> pues, quedamos pendientes para cualquier detalle
<JuanMarquez> jairo, hay manera de coordinar una reunion con la localidad para tratar los puntos?
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, perfecto :D
<JairoSerrano> sepirothem y hollman me contactan fácil
<JairoSerrano> los que necesiten: jairo.serrano@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, muchisimas gracias por venir
<JuanMarquez> JairoSerrano, perfecto gracias
<SergioMeneses> y esta es su casa JairoSerrano :D
<JairoSerrano> Gracias!
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, IngForigua darkhole DanielF JoseGutierrez cgope IngForigua pasamos al siguiente tema en la agenda
<IngForigua> see
<JairoSerrano> los dejo... tengo mucho sueño xD
<darkhole> Muchas gracias JairoSerrano !
<sepirothem> jairoSerrano, Muchas gracias por aceptar la invitacion y por colaborar
<SergioMeneses> JairoSerrano, oks q descanse
<JuanMarquez> JairoSerrano, buenas noches y gracias, lo contactaremos
<IngForigua> JairoSerrano: Exitos
 * SergioMeneses se despide de JairoSerrano 
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos seguimos
<SergioMeneses> 3. ubuntu global jam
<JairoSerrano> +1 a todos xD nos vemos en Campus Party
<SergioMeneses> ya todos saben envie email al respecto a la lista del concilio
<SergioMeneses> pero no obtuve respuesta
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DanielF> muchachos me tengo que ir
<cgope> SergioMeneses ese mail no me llego
<hollman> hollman se va a dormir
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks... sigue habiendo mayoria tranquilo
<cgope> hollman momento 
<SergioMeneses> cgope, raro... 
<cgope> bueno por gmail
<SergioMeneses> bueno les paso el link del evento 
<SergioMeneses> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-global-jam-call-for-events/
<cgope> SergioMeneses creo que no estoy en la lista
<SergioMeneses> la idea es organizar algo a manera local como siempre lo hemos llevado a cabo
<darkhole> Tal vez no estas suscrito, subscribete
<SergioMeneses> cgope, ahora discutimos eso vale....
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si eso creo
<cgope> vale
<JoseGutierrez> gracias JairoSerrano
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, JoseGutierrez IngForigua JuanMarquez sepirothem no se que piensen de realizar una jornada como esa? sería como siempre un solo dia
<SergioMeneses> de unas 6 o 8 charlas basicas
<SergioMeneses> o las que alcancemos :D
<SergioMeneses> la idea es como siempre traducir, mirar bugs, comer pizza :D
<sepirothem> Cuando va a ser/
<sepirothem> ya vi
<darkhole> Me parece, aunque deberiamos darle tambien una tematica y orientar el evento, ya sea solo a traduccion, a correccion de errores, o a creacion de contenido
<SergioMeneses> oficialmente va del 1o al 3 de abril
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!!!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> A mi parecer me gustaria que uera de creacion de contenido, videos/imagenes/tutoriales
<sepirothem> darkhole +1
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, sepirothem JuanMarquez JoseGutierrez cgope IngForigua la idea es participar
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, heeeeeeee me encanta esa idea
<sepirothem> fresco asi sea yo solo voy  pa esa... jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> y vincularnos a donde se mueven los teams mas activos del mundo 
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<darkhole> Traduccion, siendo un poco prepotente, casi esta traducido Ubuntu al 100%
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, casi casi no exagere
<darkhole> Y bugs, requiere expertisia y probablemente mas trabajo
<darkhole> En cambio, faltan videos, faltan imagenes, falta contenido en Español
<SergioMeneses> entonces se animan a la ubutnu global jam... por favor votar
<SergioMeneses> +1
<cgope> +1
<cgope> en lo que pueda ser de ayuda cuentan conmigo
<JuanMarquez> incluso podemos prepara el material ya mismo, y publicarlo en esa fecha
<sepirothem> +1
<JuanMarquez> no me queda claro la forma de participacion, es colectiva o individual por parte de U-co?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si hay una biblioteca q se puede usar
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, nunca has participado?
 * SergioMeneses no lo cree
<JuanMarquez> jamas siempre se me cruza con un evento familiar muy importante
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, antes se llama bug jam
<darkhole> cgope : https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails Mire si esta suscrito a la lista del concilio
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo armo una wiki para el evento y la pasamos en la proxima meeting q ordene las ideas :D eso lo pongo como tarea para mi
<sepirothem> bueno hermanos me toca partir mi hija me llama hay que dormirla... solo se duerme con el papa
<JuanMarquez> pero bueno frescos leo y le agarro el hilo
<darkhole> Es un evento que en lo posible es mejor hacer en comunidad, dura todo el fin de semana, pero procuramos reunirnos uno de esos dias
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, bien pueda... ya iba a concluir
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sepirothem> hasta despues...
<SergioMeneses> alguno tiene el log?
 * JuanMarquez ja, sepirothem siga asi y vera en el problemon que se mete
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos... la parte de proyectos ua quede de reunirme con IngForigua este fincho y empezar a trabajar
<cgope> darkhole: si me indica que ese mail es el que esta como contacto
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le recuerdo q ud tiene q terminar la asesoria a JoseGutierrez  y a cgope 
<darkhole> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/03/15/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: el fincho paila a moy a villao
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... el otro entonces
<IngForigua> eso
<JuanMarquez> IngForigua, gracias por cubrir, fue mi compromiso no cumplido claro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, le recomiendo a JoseGutierrez y a cgope 
<SergioMeneses> pongansen en contacto
<SergioMeneses> *ponerse en contacto
<cgope> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, JuanMarquez IngForigua darkhole cgope algun otro tema a discutir?
<SergioMeneses> alguna idea?
<SergioMeneses> una duda?
<SergioMeneses> que tal modere?
<darkhole> AndresMujica
<SergioMeneses> uds saben para seguir mejorando
<JuanMarquez> ninguna me despido, voy a las tareas domesticas
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ahora le comento vainas por privado
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no se... mañana lo llamo
<darkhole> Pero, por favor dejenme este tema a mi, yo le voy a enviar un correo personal
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, oks q descanse hermano
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks... 
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, le digo lo que pienso pero en otro momento no en publico jeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, el es super importante... es el contacto
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, oks jajajaj
<darkhole> Lo se, y creo que todos lo sabemos, hasta el
<SergioMeneses> bueno levantamos la sesion oficialmente son las 10:18PM
<darkhole> El problema no es de desconocimiento de responsabilidades, de eso estoy casi seguro
<SergioMeneses> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si... eso es cierto
<darkhole> Bueno, muchas gracias!!! Que excelente organizacion Sergio
<JuanMarquez> exito, bendiciones y besos heee, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno... me imagino q no lo hace de mala fe 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> q tiernos jajaja
<kuadrosx> larga vida a ubuntu-co o/
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos yo tambien me retiro estamos en contacto por la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, \o/
<cgope> momento
<SergioMeneses> cgope, hablamos por el otro canal
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: +5-4
<cgope> ok
<IngForigua> xD
<kuadrosx> chao muchachos, que duerman
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, by
<SergioMeneses> bye
<cgope> IngForigua: podemos cuadrar los horarios para terminar la formación ? bueno en realidad los asuntos pendientes?
<juanescobar_org> Buenas 
<juanescobar_org> me llamo Juan Escobar estoy organizando el FLISOL en la ciudad de Buenaventura Valle
<juanescobar_org> ?
<juanescobar_org> tengo una solicitud, con quien me puedo remitir=
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-16
<CHACHO77> hola, alguien me podria colaborar, necesito hacer un servidor wds pero en linux?? es posible?? existe alguna herramienta??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-17
<Karambomb4> hol a todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-20
<amauricio> Hola
<amauricio> Necesito ayuda para instalar Ubuntu 10.10 y quitar por fin Windows
<amauricio> Acabo de descargar ubuntu 10.10 y necesito dejarlo en mi memoria USB
<amauricio> pero no se cómo hacerlo. He leido algunos tutoriales pero la verdad es que soy nuevo en esto y no entiendo muy bien
<amauricio> Leí que con un programa que se llama usb creator que ya viene en la descarga del ubuntu
<amauricio> lo estoy intentando pero no lo logro.
<amauricio> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR???
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-12
<xaviermelitouis> necesito ayuda
<xaviermelitouis> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<xaviermelitouis> junto a windows 8
<xaviermelitouis> perdon 12.10
<xaviermelitouis> cuando lo actualiza a la proxima version como lo hago?
<diegonimus> Hello
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-14
<BartOC> Buenas noches
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<BartOC> Buenas noches
<BartOC> Parece ser que solo estamos los dos Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> OK
<Fernando_Giraldo> esperemos un momento
<Fernando_Giraldo> 20 minutos
<BartOC> perfecto yo ya estoy terminando la reunion de ubuConLA
<Fernando_Giraldo> me parece que esos cambios de horario no han favorecido mucho las reuniones o es mi impresión
<BartOC> Fernando_Giraldo primero se escojio el jueves a las 08.00pm
<BartOC> pero tambien se vio afectado el cambio y hoy va por el mismo camino
<BartOC> :s
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese del jueves a mi si me perjudico del todo
<Fernando_Giraldo> por eso no habia vuelto
<Fernando_Giraldo> prefiero este
<BartOC> y tenemos una agenda muy variada
<BartOC> mire
<BartOC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/13-03-2013
<Fernando_Giraldo> uy si
<BartOC> le compato para que mire la propuesta que estoy armando para UbuConLA 2014 en cartagena
<BartOC> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QE6wZFQrFKOhw3H_BReJR1Av4oZjSTc7vvH9VN30L6U/edit?usp=sharing
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Buenaa noches
<BartOC> Fernando_Giraldo ya envio la solitud en Lp para el concilio..
<BartOC> Buenas Noches ubuntu-co-meetin
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Bueno ya q tocab el tema de conciloo
<BartOC> ubuntu-co-meetin no hemos empzado porque no solo estamos dos
<ubuntu-co-meetin> .... como asi
<BartOC> solo esta fernando y mi persona
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Mmm
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ya
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Bueno ps igual voy a lanzar una propuesta
<BartOC> ubuntu-co-meetin = Linaporras ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches ubuntu-co-bot
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje ubuntu-co-meetin
<Fernando_Giraldo> quien es
<BartOC> me parece que es Lina Porras
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Sip
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jajajaja
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Soy yo
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jajajajaj
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Person
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> estas de incognita o que?
<BartOC> aaa bueno entonces ya estamos 3 podemos empezar
<BartOC> xD
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jajaja
<BartOC> entonces
<Fernando_Giraldo> hey me gusta esa idea de cartagena para Ubuconla
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Quiaoerat
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Q tanto
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Juliab
<ubuntu-co-meetin> como fernando
<BartOC> ubuntu-co-meetin Fernando_Giraldo empezamos la reunion del conilio les parece ?
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Sean parye
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Sel Concilio
<ubuntu-co-meetin> sean parte del concilio
<BartOC> lina por lo que se el concilio hace falta es un cupo...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Sop
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Pero podemoa adicoonar uno
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Somoa el concilio
<BartOC> bueno enperen un momento.. empezemos los puntos como son para no perder el hilo
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Osea nostroa definimoa eso
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y julian trabaja super
<ubuntu-co-meetin> ....
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ok
<BartOC> Aqui esta la agenda de la reunion de hoy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/13-03-2013
<BartOC> 1. Transcribir video del hangout para publicarlo en la wiki, un modelo a seguir el de los conversatorios de OfimaticaLibre
<BartOC> este punto no se ha realizado toca realizar una convocatoria para transcribir el video que se realizo SergioMeneses explicando el  Answers
<BartOC> creo q se quedo en realizar una convocatoria por la lista de correo para esat tarea
<BartOC> quien se puede hacer cargo de realizar esta convocatorria
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Hum
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yo la hago
<BartOC> 2 punto Posible cambio de ciudad para UbuConLA 2014 -Colombia - Por SergioMeneses y Jose Ahumada
<BartOC> les comparto la propuesta que he estado armando en conjunto con SergioMeneses
<BartOC> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QE6wZFQrFKOhw3H_BReJR1Av4oZjSTc7vvH9VN30L6U/edit?usp=sharing
<BartOC> para que la vean y cuenten al respecto
<ubuntu-co-meetin> No puedo verla aca
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Pero me podrian resumie xfa
<BartOC> Lina la propuesta es realizarla en cartagena en el documento esta toda la informacion para la posible realizacion del evento
<BartOC> el documento todas maneras va a quedar en log y por el resumen de la wiki
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ah ok
<ubuntu-co-meetin> BOGOTÁ AUN ES UNA POSIBILIDAD
<BartOC> Fernando_Giraldo JoseGutierrez
<ubuntu-co-meetin> ?
<BartOC> si lina
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC, digame
<BartOC> pero como se ha manifestado por la lista de correo no hay precencia en las runiones de UbuconLA y no han manifestado su interes en el evento.
<BartOC> Fernando_Giraldo  que piensa de la propuesta del cambio de la ciudad
<Fernando_Giraldo> a mi me gusta
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo apoyo Cartagena
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque no tengo nada en contra de Bogota, si estoy a favor de descentralizar las cosas
<BartOC> JoseGutierrez  que dice ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> y Cartagena es una gran ciudad
<JoseGutierrez> pues la verdad es que me parece cartagena buena opcion :)
<BartOC> yo prefiero que tambien este SergioMeneses presente en la proxima para hacer la presentacion oficial..
<BartOC> Seguimos el 3 punto de la agenda , proyecto radio Ubuntu-Co
<BartOC> por lista de correo llego un mensaje de un interesado en iniciar el proyecto.. le comento por la lista que armara el proyecto y lo presentara en la comunidad
<BartOC> y darle el visto bueno entre todos
<BartOC> que opinan
<ubuntu-co-meetin> +1
<BartOC> 4 punto  Flisol - Colombia
<BartOC> les confirmo que ya esta confirmado el Flisol Guajira, santaMarta y cartagena en las tres vamos hacer precencia la comunidad
<BartOC> barranquilla esta por confirmar
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Bogotá tmbn
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :)
<BartOC> Medellin me imagino q tambien.. y cali como va JoseGutierrez
<Fernando_Giraldo> me tuve que retirar un momento
<JoseGutierrez> pues en cali yo voy a dictar un taller pero toca hacer campaña para que alguien este pendiente del stand pues creo que ese dia tengo que salir temprano para popayan por cuestiones laborales
<BartOC> fernando estamos hablano de la participacion flisoles.. en colombia
<Fernando_Giraldo> si acá en Medellin estoy pendiente de hacer una reunión para definir como nos hacemos presentes como comunidad
<BartOC> perfecto..
<BartOC> 4 punto  Convocatoria para Proyecto EducaLibre ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada
<BartOC> Ya se realizo la convocatoria del proyecto y contamos con 6 personas.. vamos a cuadrar reuniones semanales via hangout para los fines de semana
<BartOC> para hablar de temas del proyectop y sugerencias que se va ir mejorando..
<ubuntu-co-meetin> +1
<BartOC> en cartagena ya se realizo la ruenion con el colegio que se va empezar el piloto
<BartOC> y quedamos en reunirnos con el cuerpo docente pára explicarles el proyecto.
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<BartOC> 5. punto  Protocologo de Bienvenida para los usuarios nuevos - Lina Porras
<BartOC> este punto lo he visto moviendo por la lista de correo...
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ps
<BartOC> para cuando quedo ?
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ibamos a grabat el.piloto manana
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Pero se cruza con una reinion
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Del.FLISOL
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Entonces
<AndroUser2> Quedo con este user
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Sera la otra semana
<AndroUser2> Soy fernando Giraldo
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y creo q ps apenaa tengamos el.piloto
<BartOC> perfecto.. Lina quedamos atentos!!
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ka idea seria mirar xomo unos parametroa
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Para q todoa los q esten afuera
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Particopent
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Perdon x la letra.
<ubuntu-co-meetin> . voy en un bus...
<BartOC> 6.  Realizacion de hangout para explicar las funcionalidades de la lista de correo ‒ Jhosman Lizarazo
<BartOC> quda pendiente porque no esta jhosman
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Eso no lo iba a hacer julian?
<BartOC> si julian y jhosman
<ubuntu-co-meetin> El iba a dictar la charla creo... sigue pendiente
<BartOC> si
<BartOC> 7  Asignación de Puesto a Fernando giraldo en el Concilio ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ahi es donde entro yo
<BartOC> darle la bienvenida a Fernando al concilio..
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jeheje
<BartOC> jeje si
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Mi propuesta es q obvio fernandi
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Entrr
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Pero q se plantee la adicion
<ubuntu-co-meetin> De un miembro mas
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Q sra julian bohorquez
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yo me encargaria de la cimjnicacion con el
<BartOC> pero tengo entendido q julian no acepto.. ingresar al concilio
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Esto teniendo en cuenta
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Q tanto fernandi
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Como
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Julian
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Son se ciudadea
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Diferentes
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Con julian
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Hubo un problema de comunicaciones
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yo ya hable con el
<BartOC> si..
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Lamentablemente x el horario anterior no pude conectarme cuando se dieron los hechos
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Pero a el ai le ibyereaar
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y lo mas chevere
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Es q conozco a julian
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y trabaja ssuper
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Igual q fernando
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Entonces eaa es mi propuesta
<BartOC> Fernando y JoseGutierrez q opinan
<AndroUser2> Quedariamos con un numero par en el concilio
<BartOC> 6 personas
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Si todoa votan q si quedaria aprobado.... (espero que sea un si :)l
<AndroUser2> Eso no afecta la parte de las decisiones?
<AndroUser2> Votaciones
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ps ea q en realidad se requiere gente para trabajar
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y ellos lo hacem bastante bn
<JoseGutierrez> pues trabajo por la comunidad hay y lo importante es que mas personas se involucren con todas las actividades de la misma
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Con 4 se toman
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Peri los lideres en diferentes ciudades apoyan
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Nucho
<BartOC> bueno a votar.. +1
<ubuntu-co-meetin> +1
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Salio de la sesion fernando :(
<BartOC> lina necesitamos dos votos mas..
<BartOC> esperemos unos minutos para ver
<BartOC> Josegutierrez q dice..
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Somos 5 con 3 se decide no?
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Fernando falta ru voto
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jejeje
<ferchogiraldo> A favor obvio
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yupiiii
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yo le aviso a julian
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Eh ave maria
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Me gusta este equipo
<BartOC> Por quien hace los honores de dar la buena neuva
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :D
<BartOC> nueva
<ferchogiraldo> Jeje
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Yop
<ubuntu-co-meetin> A el yop
<BartOC> Lina le toca dar la buena nueva por la lista de correo
<ferchogiraldo> Ok
<ferchogiraldo> Sisi
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :D
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ok
<ubuntu-co-meetin> De una
<BartOC> ferchogiraldo recuerde enviar la solcitud por lp para el concilio..
<ferchogiraldo> Lina es del comite de protcolos y bienvenidas
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :)
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jajajajaja
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Y eventos
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jajajaja
<BartOC> bueno mañana subo toda la info a la wiki
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Listo Bary q sigue
<ubuntu-co-meetin> ?
<BartOC> ya lina es ell ultimo punto
<ubuntu-co-meetin> *Bart
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Super!!!
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Preuubtat
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Tecnixa
<BartOC> con esto damos por termina la reunion...
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Alguien sabe  q paso con el.diseño q se pretendía unificar para el fliaol
<BartOC> algun punto adicional ?
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Nop
<BartOC> lina nosotros en la costa tenemos un diseño
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Esa es solo una preguntita OT
<BartOC> para los afiches.. del flisol q estamos usando
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Es q eb la lista internacional pusieron eao...
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Aca ya casi
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Jeje
<ferchogiraldo> Aca tenemos otro
<BartOC> no lo han publicado yo estoy a la espera pero decidimos realizar uno propio..xD
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ah ok seguimos igual :)
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Listo
<BartOC> fercho tiene q armar alguno bueno para cpc
<BartOC> xD
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ah ok
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Bueno ahora si buenaa nochea
<ubuntu-co-meetin> noches
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Un placer volvet al irc
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :)
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Uy si
<ferchogiraldo> Lo mismo
<BartOC> ya tengo entrada y pasaje confirmado...xd jeje
<ferchogiraldo> Hasta pronto
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Mejor dicho ome
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Vamos a medallo en octubre
<ubuntu-co-meetin> :p
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Oooo
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Wow
<ubuntu-co-meetin> +100000
<ubuntu-co-meetin> Ahora si xiao
<ferchogiraldo> Aca los espero
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<ferchogiraldo> Feliz noche
<ferchogiraldo> Estamos hablando
<BartOC> ash ahora me toca seguir con la traducciond e LibreOffice los dejo
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche a todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-17
<sleyker> hola
<sleyker> hi
<sleyker> alo
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-11
<anjugor> buenas noches..
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-12
<Ubuntero|24786> hola amigos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-13
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, costales naudy saludos!
<BrayanBautista> saludos SergioMeneses naudy
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<BrayanBautista> 9:15 y nadie llega :/
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, no es raro... Jhosman dijo q no venia porq se le presento un problema
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, noches
<SergioMeneses> ya casi saliendo
<BrayanBautista> =D buenas noches linaporras
<linaporras> ¿saliendo? pero si apenas han pasado 29 minutos
<linaporras> ¿falta de quorum?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, apenas?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, solo somos dos, si
<naudy> buenas noches a todos
<naudy> saludos SergioMeneses  BrayanBautista  linaporras
<SergioMeneses> estos dias super ocupado! ubuconla me tiene sin tiempo
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  me imagino muchas cosas, estas igual yo parezco un pulpo por decirlo asi
<naudy> con tantas cosas por este lado del rio
<SergioMeneses> naudy, total!
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos un monton de noticias super buenas
<SergioMeneses> pero tenemos que publicarla en la web primero antes de difundirlas
<naudy> claro comprendo muy bien , excelente Don SergioMeneses
<linaporras> sip de concilio si solos tu y yo XD
<BrayanBautista> xd
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<linaporras> mm bueno entonces siendo así, iré a zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<linaporras> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, naudy q pena hacerlos venir, pero asi las cosas aveces
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-16
<manuel-rodriguez> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-12
<ofprieto> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: como vamos?
<ofprieto> Bien sergio
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> buen trabajo con lo de las membresias ofprieto
<Fori> ola k asen
<SergioMeneses> Fori: como vamos?
<Fori> en reunion o k asen
<ofprieto> . Hola fori
<Fori> SergioMeneses: kiai
<SergioMeneses> nada, andaba peleando con un mysql :S
<SergioMeneses> pero ya todo solucionado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Fori> Que bn
<SergioMeneses> Fori: necesitamos el reporte de los hacklabs o el estado de eso para arrancar desde alli
<juanquijano> Si alo
<SergioMeneses> eso tiene arto potencial
<juanquijano> Buenas noches
<ofprieto> Bn  entonces que tenemos pendiente?
<SergioMeneses> podemos hacer mucho alli
<SergioMeneses> juanquijano: saludos!
<Fori> SergioMeneses: yo solicte unos minimos para poder trabajar
<SergioMeneses> Fori: si en eso estamos, creo que todo estaria en un par de dias
<SergioMeneses> deme hasta el viernes y le tengo eso :D
 * juanquijano lee atentamente
<ofprieto>   con que hacklab estaría bueno arrancar?
<SergioMeneses> De paso miramos las quejas del FB , por hay vi unos emails refiriendose a eso por parte de la comunidad ... que fail
<ofprieto> Culpa de los bots
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: hay que mirar, no es de culpas sino de soluciones ;)
<Fori> jaja
<juanquijano> +1 SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> tambien he visto mucha gente que quiere colaborar
<SergioMeneses> eso es bueno
<SergioMeneses> hay mucho por hacer
<SergioMeneses> y las iniciativas comunitarias son prioridad!
<SergioMeneses> sin perder el orden
<SergioMeneses> bueno debemos empezar ofprieto Fori porque sino se nos hace tarde
<Fori> Vea oscar no hizo el otro minimo que solicite
<SergioMeneses> creo que el horario es algo que esta afectando a los que estudian y trabajan este semestre
<SergioMeneses> eso es algo muy malo
<juanquijano> Yo por ejemplo estoy en clase y creo que Oscar también
<ofprieto> Sergio tiene razon pero no lo dije en mala vibra
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> lastima que no esta brayan y jose
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno eso ratifica el punto
<juanquijano> Brayan si no puede entrar
<juanquijano> Va de camino a la casa hasta ahora
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> y es entendible
<Fori> Y que kas ausencias
<Fori> que
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: Fori juanquijano yo pienso que lo mejor seria un fin de semana
<Fori> por que no hay quorum
<ofprieto> Si tengo clase y estoy en taller pero ya lo acabe,  si me suena muchísimo la idea de hacerla un domingo no?
<SergioMeneses> Fori: tambien pero es por el mismo motivo
<juanquijano> Domingo en la tarde me suena
<Fori> domingo en la tarde
<Fori> que vaaaaaaaa
<ofprieto> Superr
<Fori> toma a inicio de noche
<SergioMeneses> tiene q ser en la noche, yo trabajo de 9am-5pm
<Fori> toca no toma
<SergioMeneses> seria a las 5pm por temprano
<Fori> nooo 6 o 7
<juanquijano> Si entre 6 y 7
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: 6 o 7 le suena?
<juanquijano> Not bad
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: =
<SergioMeneses> ?
<ofprieto> Si
<ofprieto> Por mi bn 6-7
<SergioMeneses> Fori: juanquijano podemos manejar ambas horas como propuestas y decidir entre ellas
<juanquijano> Si
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos la opinion de brayan y jose
<ofprieto> Perdon la demora
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces yo me encargo de enviar un email acerca de ello y empezariamos este mismo fds
<ofprieto> Creamos hilo?
<SergioMeneses> les parece?
<ofprieto> +1
<juanquijano> Si mejor que sea por la lista
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: si claro , por la lista
<SergioMeneses> - Otro asunto para discutir es la vacante de Fori
<SergioMeneses> Fori: todo esta listo hasta este punto para iniciar elecciones la otra semana?
<juanquijano> Opino sin ser parte del Concilio que se deberían hacer elecciones
<SergioMeneses> juanquijano: claro que se van a hacer :D
<SergioMeneses> Fori: con las?
<SergioMeneses> ^lag
<ofprieto> Algo
<SergioMeneses> me imagino
<SergioMeneses> [21:21] <SergioMeneses> Fori: todo esta listo hasta este punto para iniciar elecciones la otra semana?
<ofprieto> He yo siento mucha inactividad en nuestra lista
<Fori> Pues ud sabe que los hacklabs
<Fori> no son de 2 dias
<ofprieto> Quería hablar sobre una actividad para activar nuestros miembros que quieren asistir a eventos que este al
<Fori> Recuerden mis minimos para poder trabajar
<ofprieto> Año no se ha realizado el primero
<Fori> 1. Asi como funcionan las redes sociales no sirve
<ofprieto> Fori no los recuerdo en este momento to
<Fori> 2. el grupo que se esta trabajando con hollman FRACASO solicite que nso unieramos y que se alimentara el gdocs
<SergioMeneses> ah
<Fori> si hay esos dos minimos puedo seguir
<ofprieto> Yo no utilizaría la palabra no sirve solo diría que esta enfocado a un fin diferente
<juanquijano> Fori +1 los bots son útiles pero no en exceso
<Fori> si no, con todo el dolor del alma y como dicen
<Fori> les dejo ese chicharron a uds uds veran que hacen
<SergioMeneses> Fori: nosotros nos comprometimos con eso pero no respondio la pregunta... aun necesita el acceso al concilio o podemos empezar las elecciones?
<Fori> Si hagale
<Fori> yo trabajo con esa persona
<Fori> pero tambien hagan algo con las ausencias
<SergioMeneses> Fori: si claro, eso esta estipulado
<SergioMeneses> lo de las ausencias deberia quedar solucionado
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a lo de las redes sociales eso deberia estar a mas tardar en 15 dias
<Ubuntero|37026> hola
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: saludos
<ofprieto> Hola
<SergioMeneses> podemos empezarlo el debate sobre eso como quedamos la ultima vez
<ofprieto> Hmmmm
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: ideas?
<ofprieto> Para el tema de redes?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: si andamos en eso
<SergioMeneses> como ud agrego un "Hmmmm" parece que tiene algo :D
<ofprieto> El tema es proponer al sitio de web
<SergioMeneses> claro, eso hay que manejarlo directamente con ellos
<ofprieto> El tema es que yo estoy en el equipo de sitio web y nunca se habla de nada
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: esa es la idea a cambiar
<Ubuntero|37026> ofprieto: para eso está la lista de correos de sitio web para hablar (cualquiera inicia el tema)
<ofprieto> Hmmmm
<ofprieto> Ubuntu-co quien eres?
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: +1  , igual hay que revisar bien ... ya hay mucho que se debe hacer
<ofprieto> Ubuntu tero
<Ubuntero|37026> Jhosman, no me invitaron?
<ofprieto> Haa pass póngase nombre no?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: es alguien interesado ... no hay lio
<ofprieto> Jaja ok
<ofprieto> Pues ya que esta pregunto
 * juanquijano ya vuelve voy saliendo de la u
<ofprieto> Los cambios en sitio web o redes sociales tienen algún registro
<ofprieto> ?
<Ubuntero|37026> cambios como que?
<ofprieto> Cómo diseño o modificaciones en el bot
<Ubuntero|37026> modificaciones en el bot no se han realizado desde ahce uuuuu
<Ubuntero|37026> diseño, se puso en mensaje en la lsita cuando se hizo el theme nuevo (el q estaba era muy viejo proveido por la comindiad internacional)
<Ubuntero|37026> en resumen es eso
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: Ubuntero|37026 gracias por los detalles
<ofprieto> Haaa ok
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que podemos empezar una buena comunicacion por medio de la lista
<ofprieto> Sep
<ofprieto> Voy a mirar lista de sitio web
<Ubuntero|37026> es que para eso está la lista
<Ubuntero|37026> para la comunicación del equipo
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<ofprieto> Yo lo se
<SergioMeneses>  - Otro topico para discutir es la participacion en el FLisol, el evento ya esta casi encima
<ofprieto> Lo que pasa es que algunas veces se siente que uno escribe al aire
<Ubuntero|37026> hasta donde he visto solo hay flisolbog no?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: hay que mirar eso esta semana
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: si, eso creo... aunque no se hasta que punto vamos a participar como comunidad
<SergioMeneses> por hay lei un email suyo solicitando sponsor a canonical y el mensaje iba con cc a nosotros
<SergioMeneses> nosotros no somos organizadores del flisol
<SergioMeneses> asi que la verdad eso esta como fuera de lugar
<ofprieto> Yo estoy muy decidido en ayudar a organizar como equipo en sitio
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: bien!
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto al flisol
<SergioMeneses> como siempre debemos hacer el llamado a participar
<SergioMeneses> como siempre se ha hecho
 * juanquijano volvió
<SergioMeneses> alli sabremos cual es el estado de la comunidad en las diferentes ciudades
<ofprieto> Ese es un punto para la reunión del sabado
<Ubuntero|37026> lo sé UCO no es organizador pero es para q estén enterados de lo q se hace.....
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto: si lo podemos agendar tambien
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: el patrocinio es a su nombre, nosotros o uco no tiene nada que ver alli
<Ubuntero|37026> ok entonces no les vuelvo a copiar?
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: no es un evento de uco, no somos organizadores, no vamos a disponer del dinero... en pocas palabras no somos dolientes de ese tramite
<Ubuntero|37026> ok, les copíe por q despues sale un Fori a decir q las cosas se hacen cerradas a escondidas y blablablablablabla pero ok, no les copio ;)
<SergioMeneses> cualquier umember puede solicitar el patrocinio a titulo personal
<Ubuntero|37026> si
<Ubuntero|37026> ok, pero para q me necesitaban? Fori dijo q viniera.
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: si ud necesita una revision o segunda opinion bien pueda :D estamos para ayudar
<Fori> Dejen dormir
<Ubuntero|37026> si lo sé SAME
<angelrell369> que tengan buena noches comunidad
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: por mi parte necesito que ud ande revisando el email, necesitamos solucionar todo lo de las redes sociales y el sitio web... la verdad a titulo personal, este proceso ha sido demasiado frustante y una perdida de tiempo.... asi que tenemos que buscarle una salida cuanto antes.
<SergioMeneses> una vez salgamos de eso nos podemos enfocar en los verdaderos proyectos de uco
<SergioMeneses> no en las peleas y rabietas de todo el mundo
<SergioMeneses> si bien en una comunidad no todos deben estar de acuerdo a las cosas ( es natural ) pero esto ya ha sido demasiado
<SergioMeneses> veo que eso no ha progresado nada
<SergioMeneses> ni para bien ni para mal
<Ubuntero|37026> SergioMeneses: siempre lo leo. escribir y listo.  igual entre el team lo revisamos para llegar a una desición conjunta, que no esté incluenciada por intereses personales. ;)
<Ubuntero|37026> si si
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: eso es... yo la verdad veo esto demasiado trillado, estamos es desgastando a la comunidad en esto
<SergioMeneses> nosotros debemos estar para solucionar problemas no para generar mas
<angelrell369> Algo interesante al final
<Ubuntero|37026> si
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: todo es relativo, no todos los dias son de Champions League
<Ubuntero|37026> pero bueno, si era eso no mas me retiro, tengo q hacer otras cosas.
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: bien pueda, gracias por venir.
<Ubuntero|37026> por q ni agentda hay :P
<Ubuntero|37026> adiós q descansen.
<ofprieto> Adios
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|37026: si que pena, no siempre todo es como deseamos
<SergioMeneses> @all algo mas que agregar a la reunion?
<meetingology> SergioMeneses: Error: "all" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> @here
<meetingology> SergioMeneses: Error: "here" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<ofprieto> No
<angelrell369> Jejeje pero desde que estoy aquí buscando algo donde desarrollar proyectos o participar al alguna actividad nunca encuentro esto en la comunidad
<angelrell369> Esperemos y cambie esto para bien de todos
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: saludos! que pena compañero, la verdad si hay mucho por hacer pero como dije hace un rato, nos estamos desgastando en cosas sin sentido
<angelrell369> Ya que como nuevo en la comunidad, me llevo una mala descripción.  Buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: si necesita alguna guia por donde empezar o algo asi nosotros le podemos ayudar, si tiene una idea o quiere continuar con alfo
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<juanquijano> Gente descansen
<juanquijano> Nos estamos hablando
<angelrell369> Seguiré atento a los buenos cambios planeados
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369: eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> bueno serñores si no hay mas aportes podemos dejar hasta aqui
<angelrell369> Feliz noche a todos
<SergioMeneses> Fori: ofprieto juanquijano angelrell369 que descansen
<Fori> SergioMeneses: chao
<SergioMeneses> atentos a la lista de correos :D
<ofprieto> Ok gracias hasta pronto
<ofprieto> Listo sergio
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-15
<ofprieto> buenas tardes SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos ofprieto
<Fori> SergioMeneses: ofprieto
<Fori> si ven los mismos
<Fori> neeee
<ofprieto> jejejee algo  pasa :D
<SergioMeneses> Fori, calmado
<ofprieto> ese Fori es la sal!!!
<Fori> hahahaha
<Fori> okay
<ofprieto> perdi conexion XD
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, BrayanBautista Fori como vamos?
<ofprieto> 3bn andaba descanzando
<SergioMeneses> bien jeje yo trabajando :S
<Fori> Yo haciendo algo de ejercicio
<SergioMeneses> bueno podemos empezar ya BrayanBautista ofprieto Fori  ?
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: que milargrazoo!!
<Fori> BrayanBautista: sabioooo
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos
<ofprieto> falta alguien?
<Fori> 4 polas y ya estaba jincho
<BrayanBautista> quien ud ?
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno seriedad compañeros jejeje
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion del Concilio Ubuntu Colombia
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar 15 23:22:31 2015 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> El link de la agenda:
<SergioMeneses> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/947/detail/
<Fori> Si :)
<Fori> Pongan cuidado lo del bot
<SergioMeneses> #topic Manejo de las Membresias
<SergioMeneses> Se planteo hace poco una guia para la aprobacion de las membresias, ya que en el pasado no existia ningun registro de como hacer esto:
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/ManejoAprobaciones
<SergioMeneses> No se si todos vieron mi correo todavia?
<Fori> Cuyal?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, el de las membresias, lo que estamos discutiendo
<ofprieto> si lo vi , y creo que respondi  y di mis correcciones
<SergioMeneses> en pocas palabras todo esta resumido en la wiki, la idea es tener una guia de como proceder en cualquier caso
<Fori> Vengan
<Fori> yo en cuanto a eso
<SergioMeneses> son las membresias de launchpad directamente
 * Fori pida la paloma
<SergioMeneses> Fori, si?
<Fori> Yo se que ya ni voz ni voto tengo
<ofprieto> disculpen alguien mas tiene problemas de conexion=?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, siga no hay lio... ofprieto, solo ud :S
<Fori> Pero yo una vez pregunte que si de vez en cuanto las redes sociales mejor se usan para invitar a formar parte de los integrantes
<Fori> ademas de eso
<Fori> cuando se aprueba
<Fori> falta adjuntar esto
<SergioMeneses> Fori, adjuntar que?
<Fori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembro
<SergioMeneses> Fori, espere... creo que se perdio en el camino... estos son los formatos para las aprobaciones de las membresias en launchpad
<Fori> Por eso
<SergioMeneses> si ud se presenta alli es porque ya esta en el proceso
<Fori> a lo que voy
<Fori> es que
<SergioMeneses> Fori, aun no le entiendo ...
<Fori> no se ve mucha motivacion para ser miembro
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, BrayanBautista alguno puede aclarar su punto¿
<SergioMeneses> ?
<BrayanBautista> forigua
<BrayanBautista> si claro tiene toda la razón, pero primero estamos hablando del formato
<BrayanBautista> ese tema tambien hay que tratarlo
<Fori> Si por eso
<Fori> en el formato
<Fori> Poner eso
<SergioMeneses> Fori, lo que pasa es que el formato que esta en la wiki que estamos discutiendo es el mensaje que se envia desde launchpad cuando se le aprueba o deniega una membresia a alguien
<Fori> caundo se rechaza
<SergioMeneses> Fori, cuando a alguien se rechaza :
<SergioMeneses> "Saludos de parte de la comunidad de Ubuntu Colombia, revisando tu aplicacion a la membresia oficial hemos visto que te falta un paso: (***Describir que paso hace falta***) .Una vez completes este paso puedes seguir y aplicar nuevamente. Para mayor informacion puedes visitar nuestra wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros"
<OScarprieto> ese es rechazo
<SergioMeneses> en el mensaje me parece mejor la informacion de los pasos de la membresia
<Fori> Espere
<Fori> yo cuando rechazaba
<Fori> indicaba que le faltaba a la persona
<SergioMeneses> Fori, mire la parte que dice : (***Describir que paso hace falta***)
<SergioMeneses> alli ud pone: le falta firmar el coc, presentarse en la lista o algo asi
<OScarprieto> jajajja si Fori mire los parentesis
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Fori> Para el equipo de ubuntu colombia seria genial contar con alguien como
<Fori> tu en el equipo de trabajo pero lamentablemente no cumples con todos los
<Fori> requisitos para formar parte de esta familia los cuales listamos en el
<Fori> siguiente enlace:
<Fori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<Fori> En tu caso te falta presnetarte en la lista de correo y adjuntarnos la
<Fori> wiki
<Fori> Cualquier duda que tengas con gusto te ayudamos en la lista de correo:
<Fori> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-co
<Fori> Esperamos que completes los requisitos y vueleve a formar parte de esta
<Fori> familia:
<Fori> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+join
<SergioMeneses> ojo la wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembro es importantisima :D y definitivamente es algo que debemos impulsar
<Fori> Atentamente
<Fori> au
<Fori> (18:33:34) barjavel.freenode.net: (notice) *** Message to #ubuntu-co-meeting throttled due to flooding
<Fori> eso que es?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, es basicamente lo mismo que dice en el formato... solo que hablamos de comunidad y no familia
<Fori> ahhhhh
<Fori> listo
<Fori> que pena me acelere
<Fori> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Fori, no hay lio :D
<OScarprieto> spam Fori
<SergioMeneses> siempre es bueno tener feedbacks y ideas ;)
<juanquijano> Si aló buenas noc
<SergioMeneses> bueno Fori BrayanBautista OScarprieto este es un formato para ofrecer una guia no solo a nosotros sino a los miembros que se unan al concilio a futuro
<juanquijano> Tardes
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto
<SergioMeneses> por eso se presento esa propuesta :D
<SergioMeneses> juanquijano, saludos, le leemos perfectamente :D
<OScarprieto> ok, con respecto al punto de membresias existe algun manual de  procesos de ubuntu colombia o algo similar? me acaba de surgir esa expectativa
<OScarprieto> buena noche juanquijano
<Fori> juanquijano: mucho guayabo parce?
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, no nada, por eso cree esa wiki... para cuando no estemos
 * juanquijano lee atentamente y espera para opinar
<SergioMeneses> Fori, esos comentarios al general por favor
<Fori> jajaja see que pena
<Fori> :P
<SergioMeneses> bueno votemos para que el cambio quede implementado
<Fori> pere deme 1 min
<Fori> lo miro de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> bien
<BrayanBautista> en mi caso esta perfecto sencillo y concreto
<BrayanBautista> miren si falta adicionar algo
<juanquijano> Fori,  jajajajaja no
<SergioMeneses> bueno el formato no esta escrito en piedra, si se pueden adicionar mas cosas bienvenidas sean :D
<BrayanBautista> porfavor aqui no spam
<juanquijano> Ok sorry
<SergioMeneses> la idea es pasar esa wiki como oficial y dar una respuesta mas calidad a las membresias a diferencia de como se hacia en el pasado
<OScarprieto> listo de mi parte no tengo mas que opinar
<BrayanBautista> perfecto, votamos ?
<SergioMeneses> esperemos a Fori
<Fori> No hagale
<Fori> es que ando haciendo muchas cosasd a la vez
<Fori> igual ni voto tengo ya
<SergioMeneses> Fori, no es cierto, aun si tiene voto :)
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<SergioMeneses> #vote Formato para las Membresias de Lauchpad
<meetingology> Please vote on: Formato para las Membresias de Lauchpad
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<SergioMeneses> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from SergioMeneses
<Fori> Era las feb
<BrayanBautista> +2
<BrayanBautista> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BrayanBautista
<Fori> +0 no voto
<meetingology> +0 no voto received from Fori
<OScarprieto> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from OScarprieto
<SergioMeneses> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Formato para las Membresias de Lauchpad
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Fori> brayan mk
<Fori> jajajaja
<Fori> au perdon
<SergioMeneses> bueno tenemos humo blanco en cuanto a eso :D
<Fori> se me sale
<SergioMeneses> podemos usar ahora la wiki en las nuevas membresias
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias le mejoro el diseño :D
<OScarprieto> bien siguiente Punto?
<SergioMeneses> #topic Flisol 2015
<SergioMeneses> Se retomara el tema de la participacion en esta edicion del FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol/
<SergioMeneses> bueno en este punto
<SergioMeneses> debemos crear una entrada para este nuevo año
<SergioMeneses> y sobre todo cuadrar las ciudades que van a participar
<BrayanBautista> pregunta en bogotá ya esta definida la fecha ?
<SergioMeneses> no se si tenemos material para enviar BrayanBautista ?
<Fori> huy
<OScarprieto> BrayanBautista:  aparentemente es para el 18 de abril
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, no se... quien es el organizador del flisol bogota?
<OScarprieto> BrayanBautista: como estamos de material?
<juanquijano> Si hasta el momento flisol es el 18 de abril
<OScarprieto> juanquijano: ud tiene esa info?
<OScarprieto> gracias juanquijano
<juanquijano> En la lista hay un mail con eso
<BrayanBautista> juan tiene información mas concreta
<BrayanBautista> respecto al flisol
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, BrayanBautista Fori juanquijano la verdad no hay informacion oficial al respecto http://flisol.info/FLISOL2015/Colombia/Bogota?highlight=%28\bCategoryCity\b%29
<SergioMeneses> http://www.flisolbogota.org/
<juanquijano> Jhosman envío un mail hace unos días diciendo eso
<OScarprieto> si SergioMeneses  aun no es publica pero estamos con juanquijano en el chat de organizadores
<juanquijano> Exacto
<OScarprieto> y hay se estan tratando varios temas del evento
<juanquijano> Y en la lista hay un mail que dice eso
<juanquijano> Yo voy a empezar a trabajar el tema de redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> :o
<BrayanBautista> juan
<BrayanBautista> ya se definio sitio ?
<BrayanBautista> los patrocinios como va ese tema ?
<juanquijano> Al parecer idrd
<BrayanBautista> LOL
<juanquijano> Se pidió a canonical
<juanquijano> Y se están gestionando otros
<OScarprieto> eso no es tema de esta reunion
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo tengo una duda, Ubuntu-Colombia aparece como organizadores?
<OScarprieto> OT OT
<BrayanBautista> quien responde esa pregunta ?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no se
<BrayanBautista> cuantos estan trabajos en el flisol como independientes y no como a nombre de UCO ?
<OScarprieto> hasta donde yo se SergioMeneses  si deberia estar
<juanquijano> Todavía no se si trabajaré de manera independiente o a nombre de uco
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, si claro... pero hasta este punto nadie ha invitado a la comunidad como organizador de ningun evento
<BrayanBautista> el llamado a comunidades
<BrayanBautista> hay una persona encargada para eso
<BrayanBautista> en el flisol
<SergioMeneses> ah bueno
<BrayanBautista> esa persona debe escribir a la lista
<SergioMeneses> eso era lo que queria saber :D
<BrayanBautista> cuando ? no se, pero esta demorado -.- y tarde
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, mucho... a este punto lo que es material publicitario ya esta comprometido
<SergioMeneses> aunque no esta la fecha oficial todavia
<OScarprieto> haaa ok eso si es cierto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento seria ir mirando con que material disponemos y con que ciudades podemos trabajar
<SergioMeneses> la idea es apoyar a todos los miembros de uco y donde nos inviten
<SergioMeneses> :D
<OScarprieto> yo hice el correo de llamado a trabajar y tambien a sido ..... silencioo
<SergioMeneses> si OScarprieto toca estar pendientes
<BrayanBautista> yo dare una conferencia
<BrayanBautista> a nombre de UCO
<SergioMeneses> yo he estado trabajando en la organizacion del flisol cucuta
<SergioMeneses> pero aun tenemos mucho que hacer entonces por eso no he publicado nada todavia
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, ++
<OScarprieto> yo estare trabajando en parte de organizaciond e flisol a nombre de uco y si no se consigue la gente para stand como lo dije en el correo tambien estare en stan apoyando
<SergioMeneses> OScarprieto, ud va a estar en el stand?
<OScarprieto> +1 SergioMeneses que cucuta tenga
<BrayanBautista> todos para cucuta .p
<juanquijano> Esooo
<juanquijano> Paseo a cucuta
<juanquijano> Jejejeje
<OScarprieto> arriba SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> bueno luego vemos eso jejeje
<OScarprieto> tengo una persona que es Jhon elias que nos apoyara en stand pero hace falta mas gente por que aca en bogota ese stand es p..tadode gente
<OScarprieto> SergioMeneses: patrocina viajes a cucuta con estadia y tututu #todosaflisolcucuta
<juanquijano> Oscar no haga Spam :p
<SergioMeneses> de momento lo que nos queda es preparar la wiki para este año y BrayanBautista necesitamos una lista con todo el material del que disponemos.... les parece?
<OScarprieto> huyy eso es casi un siii ¨
